# Christmas music. Yes or no?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

My car is a “holiday cheer” free zone.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll be quite honest, I love Christmas but the constant Christmas music everywhere from Nov 1st is enough to make me wish I was stone deaf, have to learn sign language and read War and Peace in braille.
That being said, if Pax would like Christmas music then Pandora Michael Buble holiday radio is the most tolerable choice in my opinion.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


I have xm radio
They have a CHRISTMAS CHANNEL !

I can play COMMERCIAL FREE CHRISTMAS MUSIC 24/7 if i want to !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I'll be quite honest, I love Christmas but the constant Christmas music everywhere from Nov 1st is enough to make me wish I was stone deaf, have to learn sign language and read War and Peace in braille.
> That being said, if Pax would like Christmas music then Pandora Michael Buble holiday radio is the most tolerable choice in my opinion.


Agree. Christmas is one day. 24 hours. Not the whole of November and December. 2 months of hearing those inane songs, it's enough to make one want to become a Scientologist.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have xm radio
> They have a CHRISTMAS CHANNEL !
> 
> I can play COMMERCIAL FREE CHRISTMAS MUSIC 24/7 if i want to !


I hope that was sarcasm


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Agree. Christmas is one day. 24 hours. Not the whole of November and December. 2 months of hearing those inane songs, it's enough to make one want to become a Scientologist.


We can help you become " Clear"



Uber Crack said:


> I hope that was sarcasm


No.
Fact.
I listen to 70's on 7 most of the time 
Pax love it !
Surprisingly the college students know all the words.

They dont want to leave car until song is over. Even after they arrived


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kind of an experiment inspired by upyouruber 's "Absolute Worst Music!" thread, I have been playing Christmas music, mostly for female pax, for a couple of weeks. And not just any Christmas music....the Christian radio station so it definitely leans religious (it's better than the Christmas music on the oldies station).

Nothing but 5* since then, and no complaints! I even suggest sometimes (especially if it's a millennial) that "we can change the channel if you don't want to listen to Christmas music" but they ALL say "no, this is totally fine.". Even the millennials with blue hair and nose rings!

I think it makes people feel warm, cozy, loved etc...or they really don't care and mostly just want a safe ride. (I've also got my under-seat lights set to either Red or Green and my car's heater is nice and toasty.)



The Gift of Fish said:


> Agree. Christmas is one day. 24 hours. Not the whole of November and December.


No and yes! In traditional Christianity, holidays are not just one day but whole "seasons". Christmas is actually 12 days which START on Dec. 25 (instead of leading up to it). The idea is to have a period of fasting (like Lent) leading up to the holiday, and then a period of feasting afterwards.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I just play McCartney’s “Wonderful Christmastime” on repeat.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I like Christmas, I just don't like Christmas music. No idea why... weird quirk or something, but it grinds my last nerve, so no Christmas music in my car unless someone requests it. And so far one has... but after a couple songs he asked if he could listen to something else and I was more than happy to change the channel.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I ask first.
If they want it I have a mix of Holiday music by artists you've mostly never heard of.
The pax often sing along.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have xm radio
> They have a CHRISTMAS CHANNEL !
> 
> I can play COMMERCIAL FREE CHRISTMAS MUSIC 24/7 if i want to !


Which channel on XM? there are several holiday ones.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

I play movie soundtrax on Pandora all the time


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

I play the local classical or the local jazz station most of the time with no complaints. They play Christmas music but it's more subtle and in a lot of cases more interesting than pop Christmas music (which I do enjoy, but won't subject passengers to). 

If I want a more pop vibe in general I put on the Beatles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I'll be quite honest, I love Christmas but the constant Christmas music everywhere from Nov 1st is enough to make me wish I was stone deaf, have to learn sign language and read War and Peace in braille.


All that is necessary is that you listen to some different Christmas music:


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If i wanted to hear xmas music for a long ass shift i would get a job at Macys


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There are 5 stations in my area playing Christmas music. I listen to whichever one isn't playing commercials


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I hate Christmas and I barely tolerate Christians, so no Christmas music.

Except I did try and find some for a passenger that asked. I do want my passengers to be happy. Couldn't I find any on XM radio. You'd think XM/Sirius would have a holiday channel or something. I was sad I couldn't accommodate my pax.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I ask first.
> If they want it I have a mix of Holiday music by artists you've mostly never heard of.
> The pax often sing along.


But will it end well for you if you try to kiss her once for me?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

does this count since remix is new?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Kind of an experiment inspired by upyouruber 's "Absolute Worst Music!" thread, I have been playing Christmas music, mostly for female pax, for a couple of weeks. And not just any Christmas music....the Christian radio station so it definitely leans religious (it's better than the Christmas music on the oldies station).
> 
> Nothing but 5* since then, and no complaints! I even suggest sometimes (especially if it's a millennial) that "we can change the channel if you don't want to listen to Christmas music" but they ALL say "no, this is totally fine.". Even the millennials with blue hair and nose rings!
> 
> ...


You are hereby ordered to continue playing Christmas tunes 24/7, full-blast, 'till Easter! Do not disappoint me!


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I hate Christmas and I barely tolerate Christians, so no Christmas music.
> 
> Except I did try and find some for a passenger that asked. I do want my passengers to be happy. Couldn't I find any on XM radio. You'd think XM/Sirius would have a holiday channel or something. I was sad I couldn't accommodate my pax.


There are 4 XM/Sirius holiday channels - "Holly" has modern stuff on 17, Traditional stuff is on 18, Country on 58, and Pops on 76. If you were being sarcastic, I'm sure your efforts will be rewarded, regardless of the results .


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

sirius black said:


> There are 4 XM/Sirius holiday channels - "Holly" has modern stuff on 17, Traditional stuff is on 18, Country on 58, and Pops on 76. If you were being sarcastic, I'm sure your efforts will be rewarded, regardless of the results .


And in most places the soft rock and/or oldies station would be playing all Christmas music


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

smooth jazz christmas music, from cd so no commercials, play it low as background music, if they comment about it and are not making phones calls, I will turn it up some or turn it off if they ask.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Only upon request but only on the 25th.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

I usually play Muslim prayer chants during the Christmas season. For some reason people don't seem to like it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shakur said:


> does this count since remix is new?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Except I did try and find some for a passenger that asked. Couldn't I find any on XM radio. You'd think XM/Sirius would have a holiday channel or something.


The XM on my car has Christmas music from the 1930s, -40s and -50s on XM-4. The 1950s stuff that it plays is not Rock'n'Roll Christmas tunes, you must catch the occasional Rock'n'Roll Christmas tune from that era on Fifties on Five. Similarly, Sixties on Six, Seventies on Seven and Eighties on Eight will play the occasional Christmas tune. I do not listen to the 1970s or -80s channel that much, only when GF does. Underground Garage also will play the occasional Christmas tune by an appropriate artist.

I am STILL feeling good from that Huey Smith and the Clowns _*Silent Night*_ that I heard on Fifties on Five.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> My car is a "holiday cheer" free zone.


pfft, 
I blast Christmas music if i think pax is a religous tipper {conservative suburbanite living in at million $$ house}
Poor people don't celebrate the holiday season as well as the rich.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I most definitely will play Christmas music when I drive this weekend. I like it, my PAX like it 'tis the season! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I had on the classic rock station in New York, and little Steven's underground garage show came on. Was playing Christmas music, but it was stuff, or a lot of it was stuff, but I had never heard before. Or versions of songs that I've never heard before. It was pretty cool, and I had a lot of passengers commenting on it that it wasn't the standard holiday music fare.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I used to tell them at my work, I'm ok with Christmas music, as long as they play some music for straight people too  lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> pfft,
> I blast Christmas music if i think pax is a religous tipper {conservative suburbanite living in at million $$ house}
> Poor people don't celebrate the holiday season as well as the rich.


Christmas Season is TIPPING SEASON !


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I always put on stations for which nobody can ever find fault. Its either local news or jazz. If a dude calls me bro, or a chick calls me dude, thats a welcome cue for switching to grunge or led zeppelin for a change. Ironically the sirius jazz station is playing an alarming amount of jazzy christmas songs.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh yeah. Love Christmas music. Very low. Play it as soon as I can (thanksgiving) and until its crusty. Then its smooth jazz. oh yeah.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> little Steven's underground garage


That is on 21 on XM, here. They have some pretty good stuff on there that you will not hear anywhere else and likely have not heard since The Underground/Progressive format of the late 1960s/early 1970s. I am thinking early days of WNEW in New York, the initial WHFS in Washington, KSJO (The Rock Revolution) in San Jose and KSAN in San Francisco when Graham still had the Fillmore.

Washington also had AM underground: WHMC, WAYE. There was also WGTB (which was FM)before Georgetown's President ordered it shut down and gave the frequency to the newly formed University of the District of Columbia.

You heard programming on those stations that you never heard anywhere else. Can you believe that there was a time when Bruce Springsteen was considered Underground/Progressive Rock?


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

The rare occasions I do play music, its usually classic British metal. Iron Maiden goes with everything!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack looping. Seriously, people love it.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

If you gotta play seasonal music to entertain your PAX you can NEVER go wrong with these played on rinse and repeat

Cheech and Chongs - Santa Clause and His Old Lady Lyrics
Grandma got run over by a reindeer
You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch
I Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas

After all these are true classics

I have one radio station on in my ride and that is Classic Rock. If my radio was turned down when the Pax enters the vehicle I tend to ask my pax "Do you mind if I play some music? Is Classic Rock okay with you?" So far 100% success rate. Otherwise I leave it on that station. I mean WHO does not like Classic Rock? Even the 92 year old Pax I had enjoyed the music.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack looping. Seriously, people love it.


That is a great CD!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I hate Christmas and I barely tolerate Christians, so no Christmas music.
> 
> Except I did try and find some for a passenger that asked. I do want my passengers to be happy. Couldn't I find any on XM radio. You'd think XM/Sirius would have a holiday channel or something. I was sad I couldn't accommodate my pax.


They have one it's called holiday soul normally it's Soul Town Channel but they're playing Christmas music for the holidays some pretty good ones I might ask


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I picked up a woman at the airport a couple nights ago. As we're starting off I was messing with the radio, asked the standard "Any music preference? Maybe some Christmas music"?? To which she responded, "oh dear GOD no! Some people are just bent that way I reckon.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


Heck yeah, torture them till their ears bleed lol


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Agree. Christmas is one day. 24 hours. Not the whole of November and December. 2 months of hearing those inane songs, it's enough to make one want to become a Scientologist.


I hope that wasn't sarcasm.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


Funny you bring this up. I always ask what the rider would like to hear.

How about the question of "happy holidays" vs "merry christmas"?

I say Merry Christmas. Why? Because its Christmas. I can tell the losers when they reply "happy holidays".

Drive safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Picked up a 70's Asian lady for a 1 hour trip last week. She had come from a funeral and requested Christmas music when I asked her if she wanted any music. Nice ride, she looked out the window entire trip with a smile on her face.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


Where are live in Southern California you don't dare say merry Xmas or even happy New Years or as i say, Happy Christmas and Merry New Years or you'll be given a low rating . Passengers get offended and tired of the commercialization of the holiday so it's a big NO - NO here . I always imagined everybody still does it in the South, Midwest and Back east though & i could bet on that .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


I typically use the same playlists over and over. Most recently, the one I've been playing is Alternative. The song that I start over just before each passenger gets in?


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

sirius black said:


> I just play McCartney's "Wonderful Christmastime" on repeat.


I play Feliz navidad on repeat for those lucky 45 + minute rides!


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been playing this album for the drunk college pukes, been getting 5 stars and in app tips for it. Not so much with suburban middle aged white people. I just turn the radio down and talk to them about trucking, they love hearing about trucking, it seems.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

"It took three Jews to write the greatest Christmas song of all time." - Darlene Love


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


XM RADIO even has a COUNTRY CHRISTMAS MUSIC CHANNEL !

Yeee Haaaa !

24/7
" GRANDMA GOT RUN OVER BY A REINDEER "!

Too good to be true . . .
Yet it is !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I hope that wasn't sarcasm.


I bought a copy of Dianetics in college to see what all the fuss was about. A girl I very briefly dated started reading it, took it and evidently became engrossed in it and wouldn't give it back.

I'm not sure what that says about the teachings of Scientology. Maybe "not stealing your boyfriend's Scientology book" isn't covered in that tome.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> My car is a "holiday cheer" free zone.


I'm one of Jehovah's Witnesses. By default, I don't celebrate the pagan Festival of Saturnalia....ahmmm, I mean, Christmas. In fact, I abhor Christmas music. I always breath a sigh if relief when this **** of commerce is over.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sick of hearing holiday music. If pax want to hear holiday music, they can get their fill of it at the shopping mall after I drop them off.



DrivingForYou said:


> I was sad I couldn't accommodate my pax.


Oh, good grief, I hope you survive!


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


I don't play anything at anytime. As a rule. It's not that I care about their sensibilities or prejudices. I simply want a neutral experience and one in which I can concentrate on driving. I'm not providing and experience for them -- I'm not paid enough. I've just driving them somewhere.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

No


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is on 21 on XM, here. They have some pretty good stuff on there that you will not hear anywhere else and likely have not heard since The Underground/Progressive format of the late 1960s/early 1970s. I am thinking early days of WNEW in New York, the initial WHFS in Washington, KSJO (The Rock Revolution) in San Jose and KSAN in San Francisco when Graham still had the Fillmore.
> 
> Washington also had AM underground: WHMC, WAYE. There was also WGTB (which was FM)before Georgetown's President ordered it shut down and gave the frequency to the newly formed University of the District of Columbia.
> 
> You heard programming on those stations that you never heard anywhere else. Can you believe that there was a time when Bruce Springsteen was considered Underground/Progressive Rock?


Heard the Cheech amd Chong Santa Claus & His Old Lady story tonight on 70's at 7 on XM.
Been a while.

Humming - " Police Got My Car"( Feliz Navidad) by Cheech & Chong.



Tars Tarkas said:


> I don't play anything at anytime. As a rule. It's not that I care about their sensibilities or prejudices. I simply want a neutral experience and one in which I can concentrate on driving. I'm not providing and experience for them -- I'm not paid enough. I've just driving them somewhere.


Trapped in your car for 14 hours or More on a short shift day . . .( "LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !")
Means i pay for XM to escape hours of my life listening to commercials EACH & EVERY DAY !

Its not about " THEM".

I write it off on taxes too.



semi-retired said:


> If you gotta play seasonal music to entertain your PAX you can NEVER go wrong with these played on rinse and repeat
> 
> Cheech and Chongs - Santa Clause and His Old Lady Lyrics
> Grandma got run over by a reindeer
> ...


Well
The woman i picked up from church with her two children didnt comment when " "HIGHWAY TO HELL" by A.C.D.C. came blaring on seconds after they were in my car . . . but i couldnt find the channel switch quick enough . . .



moJohoJo said:


> Where are live in Southern California you don't dare say merry Xmas or even happy New Years or as i say, Happy Christmas and Merry New Years or you'll be given a low rating . Passengers get offended and tired of the commercialization of the holiday so it's a big NO - NO here . I always imagined everybody still does it in the South, Midwest and Back east though & i could bet on that .


You mean the " Normal World" not run by P.C. FASCISTS ?



Yam Digger said:


> I'm one of Jehovah's Witnesses. By default, I don't celebrate the pagan Festival of Saturnalia....ahmmm, I mean, Christmas. In fact, I abhor Christmas music. I always breath a sigh if relief when this **** of commerce is over.


I dated( lived with) a daughter of a Jehovah Elder.
It was like being with a Mafia Princess.
Ruined Christmas and my birthdays for almost 4 years.
Anyone who can build a meeting hall in 3 days can tear down your life in 2.
# " gang stalking".
( she lied about being married when i met her)
Hail Saturn. . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


I play whatever the f*** I want. It's my car.



MadTownUberD said:


> Kind of an experiment inspired by
> 
> No and yes! In traditional Christianity, holidays are not just one day but whole "seasons". Christmas is actually 12 days which START on Dec. 25 (instead of leading up to it). The idea is to have a period of fasting (like Lent) leading up to the holiday, and then a period of feasting afterwards.



As opposed to America, where Xmas starts around Halloween?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I dated( lived with) a daughter of a Jehovah Elder.
> It was like being with a Mafia Princess.
> Ruined Christmas and my birthdays for almost 4 years.


Was she disfellowshipped or did she not take the faith seriously and never got baptized?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Kind of an experiment inspired by upyouruber 's "Absolute Worst Music!" thread, I have been playing Christmas music, mostly for female pax, for a couple of weeks. And not just any Christmas music....the Christian radio station so it definitely leans religious (it's better than the Christmas music on the oldies station).
> 
> Nothing but 5* since then, and no complaints! I even suggest sometimes (especially if it's a millennial) that "we can change the channel if you don't want to listen to Christmas music" but they ALL say "no, this is totally fine.". Even the millennials with blue hair and nose rings!
> 
> ...


12th night.
In New Orleans
We will soon have MARDI GRAS !



Yam Digger said:


> Was she disfellowshipped or did she not take the faith seriously and never got baptized?


Her & her sister were never baptised.
Therefore her family was allowed to talk to them.
Her relatives were in it since the Relegion was created nearly.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It's my car, I listen to what I want.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

my only christmas music

was playing the star wars soundtrack

all weekend after the new movie came out


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

My ride is atheist.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


No, I value my sanity


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

nope


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

corniilius said:


> It's my car, I listen to what I want.


I love drivers with this tough guy attitude. Sorry, but Uber is raping you and your car. Without lube. But, no worries, because at least you can enjoy your music!


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I play Christmas music on rotation all the way until January 5.

I was raised Catholic but that's not influencing my decision.

Rather, this is the only time over year I can listen to A Charlie Brown Christmas without too many eyebrows raised.

Doesn't stop some people from asking me dumb questions.

Like if Christmas music "fills me up with hope and cheer".

No, it makes me want to kill myself, obviously.

Pax can put on headphones if it bothers them extensively.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Great way to make your pax miserable.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

If I were a pax and my driver had Christmas music playing, I would hand them $20 bucks to shut that crap off on my $3.00 ride. That's how much I can't stand Christmas music. Don't get me wrong, I love the holiday season, but starting it on November 1st and listening to it in every single store I go into, the last thing I want to hear it is in my car. The music doesn't bring me joy, the lights and the decorations do.


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I was curious about opinions on playing Christmas/Holiday music in the car with a passenger. I know the Holidays can be full of joy for most of us but others heartache. Have passengers complained at all in your car about Christmas music?


I don't like holiday music. I give my PAX the choice of what to listen too, or to leave on what I'm listening to


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

No Christmas is over


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Play everything from Bing Crosby's "White Christmas" to James Brown's "Santa Claus Go Straight to the Ghetto."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Heard the Cheech amd Chong Santa Claus & His Old Lady story tonight on 70's at 7 on XM.
> Been a while.
> 
> Humming - " Police Got My Car"( Feliz Navidad) by Cheech & Chong.
> ...


Four years? Something must have been good.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I dare someone to run Christmas music on New Year's Eve holiday


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I wore a Santa suit and played Christmas music. Straight 5s for two weeks and huge tips both in app and cash. Handed out candy canes too. Great couple weeks.


----------

